# Portage Lakes couples tourney



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone have information on when this tourney is?? Or website that I can find a flyer??


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I picked up the flyer at Kames Sportcenter for the couples tournament. I cant remember which day it is. 
I think it was at the end of May.
I will look for it tonight and let you know.


----------



## bassfishinfool (Jun 26, 2004)

Any one know? I had a flyer that I got from Vics but I misplaced it.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Anymore info on this??

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

